# what do loggers make $$ ?



## tramp bushler (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently bought a new sale. It's around 2000 cord . I have 3 years to complete it. It is going to be iron intensive. It's an ideal 100% mechanical sale
.. pretty low volume per acre but it's 5sq.miles of land. 
O

So I'm gonna have to purchase on a logger/mechanic. . 
Being a bushler I have no idea what they make

Anyone know?


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 23, 2011)

That should read. . "Put on a logger/ mechanic "


----------



## Sal C (Dec 23, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> I recently bought a new sale. It's around 2000 cord . I have 3 years to complete it. It is going to be iron intensive. It's an ideal 100% mechanical sale
> .. pretty low volume per acre but it's 5sq.miles of land.
> O
> 
> ...



Cell phone interwebbing?

Search around, its been covered but it really is subject too the location.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> I recently bought a new sale. It's around 2000 cord . I have 3 years to complete it. It is going to be iron intensive. It's an ideal 100% mechanical sale
> .. pretty low volume per acre but it's 5sq.miles of land.
> O
> 
> ...



You want a combination logger and mechanic? If you want a mechanic that can work on heavy equipment, skidders, bunchers, etc its going to cost you some pretty big bucks. If he's really good as a mechanic he might not want to log. If he's a really good logger he might not know much about the innards of some of the machinery like a mechanic would.

I know a few guys, usually small outfits, who do a lot of their own work on their own stuff. But hiring somebody who can and will do both, and has the real experience to be good at both, at a price a firewooder can pay, is going to be tough.

How much is workman's comp going to be? 

Down here a good woods mechanic can just about write his own ticket. 25 or 30 bucks an hour, benefits, and time and a half after 8 with all the overtime you can stand is fairly normal. 

A good logging mechanic doesn't really cost you money...he makes money _for_ you by minimizing downtime and keeping the machinery in the woods. I always remember to tell myself that when I'm writing out a check to a mechanic.


----------

